# Is there such a thing?



## veegates (Sep 19, 2012)

I was curious if there was such a thing as a SD player. Similar to a Bootunes, but without all the bells and whistles. I know there are MP3 players with SD card ports, but they are small and I don't believe they can be triggered by any other means than pushing the super tiny button. The perfect item would be a SD player that can be remotely triggered. It would only need a line level out to be connected to the audio controller.
Any help would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks!!


----------



## DirtyZ (Oct 12, 2012)

http://pimpmyprop.com/AP2Details.htm


----------



## veegates (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you DirtyZ. That is exactly what I was looking for!!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's the stereo mp3 player I'm using now - http://www.mdfly.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_53&products_id=284&zenid=kr4mr5v9os22mfkm29hhr07ik6
I'm using a Picaxe controller that triggers it.


----------



## sluggo (Jun 16, 2010)

Has anyone been able to trigger the board from mdfly either non-serially, or serially using something other than a Picaxe? I have tried several times using the UART on my PIC16F628 and have never triggered it. I believe at least one of my problems is that the mdfly board uses the non-standard bit rate of 4800 bps. The datasheet for the PIC does not provide configuration for that bit rate, and the PICBasic compiler I have does not have that bit rate as an option for its serout command. I would prefer to be able to trigger the board non-serially, but to do that, it looks like you need to somehow attach a wire to a tiny solder point on the board and then connect that wire to ground. I tried that once, but the spot was so small, anytime I moved the wire, the solder joint cracked and broke off. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## tstraub (Feb 26, 2012)

sluggo said:


> Has anyone been able to trigger the board from mdfly either non-serially, or serially using something other than a Picaxe? I have tried several times using the UART on my PIC16F628 and have never triggered it. I believe at least one of my problems is that the mdfly board uses the non-standard bit rate of 4800 bps. The datasheet for the PIC does not provide configuration for that bit rate, and the PICBasic compiler I have does not have that bit rate as an option for its serout command. I would prefer to be able to trigger the board non-serially, but to do that, it looks like you need to somehow attach a wire to a tiny solder point on the board and then connect that wire to ground. I tried that once, but the spot was so small, anytime I moved the wire, the solder joint cracked and broke off. Anyone have any suggestions?


I am triggering the mdfly board with a PIC16F688 and Great Cow BASIC compiler. I'm not using the UART I just toggle an IO pin every 208 us works great. Just a start bit, 8 data bits(least significant bit first) and a stop bit. The code and schematic are available in this thread if you want to have a look

Tyler


----------



## pshort (May 6, 2008)

sluggo said:


> Has anyone been able to trigger the board from mdfly either non-serially, or serially using something other than a Picaxe? I have tried several times using the UART on my PIC16F628 and have never triggered it. I believe at least one of my problems is that the mdfly board uses the non-standard bit rate of 4800 bps. The datasheet for the PIC does not provide configuration for that bit rate, and the PICBasic compiler I have does not have that bit rate as an option for its serout command. I would prefer to be able to trigger the board non-serially, but to do that, it looks like you need to somehow attach a wire to a tiny solder point on the board and then connect that wire to ground. I tried that once, but the spot was so small, anytime I moved the wire, the solder joint cracked and broke off. Anyone have any suggestions?


I've triggered it from a number of PICs (PIC12, PIC16, PIC18 and PIC24 families) without any particular difficulty, always from assembly language.

Bear in mind that it is quite sensitive to how you format and write data to your SD card. When you tell the Tendy board to play clip 1, it uses the first file that it finds in the FAT block, and doesn't actually look at the file name. The technique that I use is to always re-format the SD before writing anything to it, and then being very careful with the order in which I write mp3 files to the SD card. The first file that I write will respond to the '01' command (because it's directory entry was in the first FAT record), the second file will be played in response to the '02' command, etc. This is somewhat cryptically described in several forums here and there on the web.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

pshort, it's easier to name your mp3 files like this:

01scream.mp3
02moan.mp3
etc

Copy them to the SD card. Then use DriveSort to sort the FAT on the SD card. Only takes a moment.


----------



## pshort (May 6, 2008)

That looks like a good approach, although I'm not using Windows/DOS at the moment.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

There are other utilities that do the same thing, there might be one for Mac or Linux, whatever you're on.


----------



## pshort (May 6, 2008)

Probably. The important point, though, is that the file order in the FAT table matters, not the file name. It's easy for someone new to that controller to be unaware of this.


----------

